# Грыжа дисков L5-S1 с признаками стеноза позвоночного канала



## dima1744 (30 Июл 2018)

здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста что мне с этим делать, соглашаться ли на хирургическое вмешательство? боли такой сильной нет,но примерно один раз в год беспокоит...


----------



## dima1744 (4 Авг 2018)

это мои снимки


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2018)

Болит 1 раз в год.
Так может научиться правильному поведению, которому все равно придётся учиться после операции,  и не входить в обострения?


----------



## dima1744 (4 Авг 2018)

Последний раз при беге проявила себя. В моих мыслях то что с этим придётся жить, в более взрослом  возрасте начнутся боли, и все равно придётся с ней что то решать. Скоро у меня встреча с нейрохирургом. эти грыжи очень критичны? или при определенном лечении возможно так что бы про них забыть ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2018)

А почему проявила при беге?
Регулярно бегали, натренировались к нему?


----------



## dima1744 (4 Авг 2018)

Дело в том что раньше были мелкие недомогания в спине но я думал спину потянул, просквозил. В тренажёрном зале я не смог разогнутся после упражнения (сгибания спины, это было 1,5 года назад). затем я был без физ. нагрузок. на работе примерно один раз в год обострялась( возможно когда поднимал что то тяжёлое ).  А недавно начал бегать, и на турнике подтягиваться. побегал 3 дня, почувствовал слабость в ногах, и боль в спине и ногах..  сразу поехал к врачу..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2018)

Слабость в ногах.
На пятках и носких ходить можете?

Тему про показания к операции нашли?


----------



## dima1744 (4 Авг 2018)

Слабость только при беге была, потом пару дней отлежался все боли прошли, а снимки были сделаны в период когда боли были.
Уже читал ваши сообщения, каждый день проверяю на пятках и носках ходить могу.
Не могу найти эту тему, помогите пожалуйста.


----------



## La murr (5 Авг 2018)

@dima1744,  показания к операции


----------

